# Out Now: Symphobia 1 Update 2.0 - Celebration Sale: 30% OFF



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 13, 2021)

*The time is now!*

Experience the fully updated 2.0 version of _Symphobia_. Get the classic and proven _Symphobia_ sound in a brand-new interface offering a ton of new features!

To join the release of this major 2.0 update, _Symphobia 1_ is *now 30% off until Tuesday December 21st* 16:00 GMT. Don't own _Symphobia 1_ yet? There is no better time to add this fully updated classic to your collection! 

Simply use code *SYMPHOBIA2021* upon checkout to receive your discount.

Enjoy!

- The ProjectSAM Team


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you, ProjectSAM.

Best,
Daniel


----------



## kilgurt (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you ... looking forward to your release!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 13, 2021)

Unbelievable value!!! How many free updates now? You TOTALLY rock!!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 13, 2021)

Can't wait for this!

Can't remember if it has been asked, will Symphobia 2 & 3 get updates as well?


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you guys! This is best christmas present this year!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 13, 2021)

WOAH!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice! I hope you could remove the nasty glitch from the "2 String Ensemble Long Notes" patch.

(Turn the modwheel all the way up, hit G#3 for about 10s)


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks amazing! 
Can't wait to download it!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 13, 2021)

Bravo, ProjectSAM! This is one of the most extensive updates I've seen. And it's free!

Thank you!


----------



## Batuer (Dec 13, 2021)

So epic, thank you, ProjectSAM
​


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hope they do a sale on it like they did with the True Strike update recently…..i’d absolutely buy it !


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 13, 2021)

Developers, take notes! This is what a “living library” looks like!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 13, 2021)

Seriously! This is a great value since they’re giving away this update for free to existing Symphobia owners, as opposed to charging them again for the same content. More developers need to follow suit!!


----------



## ag75 (Dec 13, 2021)

I have Symphobia I to blame for my downward spiral VI addiction. The first time I listened to this library I couldn’t believe a virtual instrument could be this inspiring. This is the OG.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 13, 2021)

I wish I took advantage of the BF sale. This new update changes the game. Sounds amazing!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Looking forward to the release of Symphobia 1 ver 2. update. (very soon). and very excited about the new GUI, and features, workflow, ..etc. Looks great.  

OH.. Can we still hope that Symphobia 2 ver 2. will make it this year, or more likely early 2022 ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marsen (Dec 13, 2021)

Waiting for Symphobia 2.0 Update


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Waiting for Symphobia 2.0 Update


LOL.. You know that Symphobia 2 has more strings content than Symphobia 1 ?


----------



## Henu (Dec 13, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Waiting for Symphobia 2.0 Update


Was this announced to happen? I tried to search myself but did only find info of TS1 and Symphobia 1 updates.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2021)

Henu said:


> Was this announced to happen? I tried to search myself but did only find info of TS1 and Symphobia 1 updates.


Yes.


----------



## Henu (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Dec 13, 2021)

Another exciting bit of news on the ProjecSam website.

Quote : "_And while we have your attention, a new website is in the works and many recordings are already being mixed and edited for products scheduled in 2022!_ "


----------



## Marsen (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, I meant Symphobia (the first one) 2.0 Update.
But I will dance for Symphobia 2, 2.0 Update too, that's sure.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 13, 2021)

I had it years ago... sold it. ..now I just bought it again, but it seems like a lot of new content has shown up since and I'm loving it. And this is BEFORE the update. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 14, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Can't wait for this!
> 
> Can't remember if it has been asked, will Symphobia 2 & 3 get updates as well?


We're working on Symphobia 2 version 2.0 as we speak!



muziksculp said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Looking forward to the release of Symphobia 1 ver 2. update. (very soon). and very excited about the new GUI, and features, workflow, ..etc. Looks great.
> 
> ...


No ETA for Symphobia 2 version 2.0 yet, but safe to say it won't be this year anymore.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Dec 14, 2021)

You folks are the best! Thank you!


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 14, 2021)

You. Folks. Are. Supreme.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 14, 2021)

🤞🏻please be on sale when released 😁


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> 🤞🏻please be on sale when released 😁


Since they just had a Black Friday sale it’s doubtful


----------



## IFM (Dec 14, 2021)

Looking forward to this, was very happy to see that in my inbox yesterday.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

IFM said:


> Looking forward to this, was very happy to see that in my inbox yesterday.


yeah the teaser video did it for me. I heard much better detail in the horns especially and I jumped at it. Looking forward to the 2.0 update hopefully later this week. I wonder if it will require a fresh install or just a big update?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 14, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Since they just had a Black Friday sale it’s doubtful


When they released the True Strike update recently they ran a special on it , so hoping they do the same with symphobia, but you may be correct ....guess we'll see.


----------



## RM 13 (Dec 14, 2021)

I always applauded ProjectSAM's approach to marketing. They've got 3 Symphobias which have already a lot of great content and they don't feel the urge to bombard us with 50 libraries every year which contain a little more of the same. While other companies would shamelessly charge for an update like that (which they can rightfully do), these guys offer it for free. It's just insane. Even if you paid over a 1000$ for symphobia 10 years ago, it's still worth it when you get updates like that. Well done ProjectSAM.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

RM 13 said:


> I always applauded the ProjectSAM's approach to marketing. They've got 3 Symphobias which have already a lot of great content and they don't feel the urge to bombard us with 50 libraries every year which contain a little more of the same. While other companies would shamelessly charge for an update like that (which they can rightfully do so), these guys offer it for free. It's just insane. Even if you paid over a 1000$ for symphobia 10 years ago, it's still worth it when you get updates like that. Well done ProjectSAM.


agreed.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Since they just had a Black Friday sale it’s doubtful


I’ll be surprised if they don’t have their annual Christmas sale.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> I’ll be surprised if they don’t have their annual Christmas sale.


Oh man, I will be asking for a partial refund then!! I just paid full price!!

EDIT- Project SAM indicated for me to contact their support should they have a sale this month, given that I just purchased S1. 

I LOVE THESE GUYS!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks like they usually have it around the 18-19th of December. I’ll wait for that to get Symphobia 4.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 16, 2021)

It's coming... *December 17th, 2021*​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 16, 2021)

I nearly dove into Symphobia on Black Friday, if there's a deal on the update, this could be my time!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 16, 2021)

Sounds like a good day to start the Christmas Sale...


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 16, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> It's coming... *December 17th, 2021*​


WAHHEEEEYYYYY  Guess there won't be much sleep this weekend...


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 16, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Sounds like a good day to start the Christmas Sale...


----------



## Flying (Dec 16, 2021)

Great !
The new 2.0 engine gives me great power!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Dec 16, 2021)

Tomorrow is Dec. 17th, another exciting day this week !


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Tomorrow is Dec. 17th, another exciting day this week !


 Here is the 17th 11 hours ago...


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 16, 2021)

Can’t wait!!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 16, 2021)

Patiently waiting for it to show up in Native Access


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 16, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Patiently waiting for it to show up in Native Access


Have you captured my screen?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 17, 2021)

UPDATE IS OUT ON NI ACCESS 

1,31 GB


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 17, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> UPDATE IS OUT ON NI ACCESS


Downloading!!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 17, 2021)

*Symphobia 1 version 2.0 is now available for download in Native Access!*

In the meantime you can watch our full Symphobia 1 version 2.0 walkthrough video to get you up to speed:


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sooooooo happy 😊 Thank You Project Sam!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 17, 2021)

AND on Sale!!!!


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 17, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> *Symphobia 1 version 2.0 is now available for download in Native Access!*
> 
> In the meantime you can watch our full Symphobia 1 version 2.0 walkthrough video to get you up to speed:



Incredible update! Congratullations!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2021)

Could you guys load it without any issues? I just get the Kontakt Content Missing window. I used NI Native Access (Win 10). All seemed fine. The new Symphobia shows in the library tab but I can't load any instruments.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 17, 2021)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Could you guys load it without any issues? I just get the Kontakt Content Missing window. I used NI Native Access (Win 10). All seemed fine. The new Symphobia shows in the library tab but I can't load any instruments.


In the update video they explain that if you're using the original format for the samples (before they switched to the NI format), this may happen, and you need to either re-install the library, or with the missing content popup, when resolving missing content to click to allow usage of an alternative format.

You can find details here:


----------



## AndyP (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 17, 2021)

Here are some thoughts on the update:

This is a fantastic redesign and restructuring of the content, and I think I'll prefer the workflow it introduces. Initially I thought one or two things were cut UI-wise, but for the vast majority then found either alternatives or realized they were just renamed or moved around a bit, and pretty much everything I could do on the old UI, I can do here, plus so many more new things are now possible.

The initial sample load of the new all-in-one NKI in Kontakt takes quite a bit more time than loading through the previously structured separation, so I'll definitely make my own .nkis to split some content apart (for example, one with only String Shorts and one with String Longs). Having said that, the new setup means that the content is now much more front-facing and it's much easier to find what you're looking for.

The reorganization of the content within Komplete Kontrol is also fantastic. At first I was worried that the all-in-one patch would make the KK workflow redundant/almost impossible, but you made sure to update that side of things as well! It's much more descriptive with what you're loading and it makes it much easier to find the content you're looking for, with similar content being grouped together. The old system needed some getting used to, this is much more newbie-friendly for someone unfamiliar with Symphobia.

Continuing with improved discoverability - the idea to have an internal preview of the patch from the dropdown menu on demand is very much welcome, especially for the Multis.

I don't use the internal reverbs, but I did appreciate that now you can actually select from multiple options instead of just one. It did feel a bit annoying to have to scroll through them with no way to quickly see all available options though.

The ability to make your own Multis within the engine plus the mapping section (+ the note stacker) lets me easily layer together a temporary orchestration which lets me quickly noodle around for ideas with multiple layers and offsets that I previously had to make with standard Kontakt multis and transposition within each instance. It's a bit different how it's set up now, but I think I'll prefer this. Especially thanks to the note stacker.

The mapping tab is probably my favourite addition to the workflow, especially because it allows you set so many layers and and configure playability ranges as you wish. It essentially lets you make your own crazy-playable patches set to your own tastes. Since you have a Velocity Gate option, you can really dial in some layering that only happens when you mash the keys.

Having the ability to choose if you want to use the modwheel for the dynamics for shorts is a welcome addition in cases where you want to layer them with another library which has that workflow - makes the whole package more compatible and versatile. One thing I'd perhaps request, if there will be any bugfixes or further refinements is a third option - have a combination of MOD+VELO, where the mod wheel determines the maximum allowed velocity. I know there is the "Vel Offset" knob and you can CC-learn it, but since it's bipolar, things get weird.

I appreciate the option of being able to set a stereo width and saturation level within the patch.

I did notice that the Adaptive Sync compatible patches would sometimes bug out for me and would repeat one note from a chord. And the built-in EQ options now only focus on one frequency instead of having a low/mid/hi split (not an issue as I wouldn't really EQ within the instrument, just an observation).

The way options selection is setup right now is you have to "scroll" through all available options, as mentioned before with the built-in reverb options - no way to do a dropdown using the classic Kontakt UI lists to quickly see what's available?

I did notice a typo or two and some cut text - do I contact support to let you know where they are if I find these again?

Overall, this is a fantastic update and I hope you'll do the same treatment to as many of your other instruments as possible.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 17, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM are you planning on having a store wide sale soon? I’m interested in Symphobia 4.


----------



## jules (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you very much, Project Sam ! Looks like an awsome update to an awsome library !


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 17, 2021)

Just finished watching the In-Depth Walkthrough video (was testing stuff on my own before watching it so I could go in blind, only watched the How to Update video beforehand), and I was really happy to hear that Symphobia 2 is up next for the overhaul.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2021)

Amazing job @Wytse @ ProjectSAM. And I will mention that ProjectSAM provided me with a partial refund for the difference I paid earlier this week at full price (they honored the Sale price of today). Totally stand-up move but not surprising because their Customer Service is just next level great! 

Quick question- I noticed that some Multis are not included in the All-in-One Player compared to the old version. Can other people confirm this too?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 17, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> In the update video they explain that if you're using the original format for the samples (before they switched to the NI format), this may happen, and you need to either re-install the library, or with the missing content popup, when resolving missing content to click to allow usage of an alternative format.
> 
> You can find details here:



Oops. I didn't know that there was a video. Cheers.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 17, 2021)

Is there a place where I can hear more demo tracks done with _just _Symphobia 1? And I'd also be interested in hearing Symphobia 1 being processed to match Metropolis Ark 1 (if it can be done).

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM : Are all the Demo tracks listed here done with only Symphobia 1 (except those that say "feat. all symphobia libs" in the title)?


----------



## Marsen (Dec 17, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Is there a place where I can hear more demo tracks done with _just _Symphobia 1? And I'd also be interested in hearing Symphobia 1 being processed to match Metropolis Ark 1 (if it can be done).
> 
> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM : Are all the Demo tracks listed here done with only Symphobia 1 (except those that say "feat. all symphobia libs" in the title)?



Best thing is, to watch their tutorials. They clearly show, which libraries were used:





Tutorials Archive - ProjectSAM







projectsam.com


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Quick question- I noticed that some Multis are not included in the All-in-One Player compared to the old version. Can other people confirm this too?


I see the same multis in the All-in-One Player in the action category that you see.


----------



## rudi (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow!!! That has got to be one of the top release video ever. Well structured, thorough without being wordy. It covers the UI, sounds, editing, tweaks and even pre-answers questions re updating previous versions.
Well done team!

I love the new interface - it makes the sounds even more accessible and is pleasure to use.
I actually got TS 2.0 based on the new design and sound quality.
An excellent Christmas present


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Quick question- I noticed that some Multis are not included in the All-in-One Player compared to the old version. Can other people confirm this too?


I'm not seeing a couple of them, yeah. Checked in the All-in-one, in the Shapshots and in Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Amazing job @Wytse @ ProjectSAM. And I will mention that ProjectSAM provided me with a partial refund for the difference I paid earlier this week at full price (they honored the Sale price of today). Totally stand-up move but not surprising because their Customer Service is just next level great!
> 
> Quick question- I noticed that some Multis are not included in the All-in-One Player compared to the old version. Can other people confirm this too?


Hi David!

Glad to hear we could be of service. 

About the Multis: We recreated a selection of Multis that came with v1.6 or before and remade them for version 2.0. The other half of the Multis in version 2.0 were made from scratch.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 17, 2021)

Hopefully next year, I can pick up Symphobia 2,3 & 4 after some other stuff is paid off.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi David!
> 
> Glad to hear we could be of service.
> 
> About the Multis: We recreated a selection of Multis that came with v1.6 or before and remade them for version 2.0. The other half of the Multis in version 2.0 were made from scratch.


pure class! And I love the interface. This is elegant and straight forward. easy to make changes and create one's own Multis. Brilliant work here Project SAM!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2021)

Man this is a lot of fun making your own multis!!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

Let's see


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

Very nice update indeed. I also have artefacts with the adaptive sync patches: I noticed they occurred as soon as voices are killed.

Let's say I hit 2 notes, hold them until their crescendo is over but the voice count is still at 2. Now I hit 2 other notes while still holding the previous ones. These 2 new notes will get glitches as soon as the voices of the previous notes are killed.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 17, 2021)

Does anyone know where the 'bass synth' (sub) patch is? I was hoping to have that 'separate' to use as I might.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

What do you mean? You just want the sub patch without the blending?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 17, 2021)

This update adds another class to Symphobia.

The String Quartet has always had a fantastic sound. Now I can edit each section super easily.
Staccato and Marcato layered, adjust the release time for the instruments, and I have a wonderfully controllable patch via CC1. 

Actually, I have only one wish ... a few more roundrobins ... maybe for the next update?

A more than successful update! Thanks Project Sam!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Congratulations on the release of Symphobia 1 ver. 2.0 , an awesome release.

Thank You so much for the free update.  

Looking forward to Symphobia 2 getting the 2.0 update treatment, and also your new website, and upcoming new libraries. Very excited about all this. 

Cheers & Happy Holidays 🎅
Muziksculp


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Dec 17, 2021)

All I can say is wow... I love all of the updates, the easy mastering tools, the sound is just.. amazing. Thank you so much for modernizing this library


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Actually, I have only one wish ... a few more roundrobins


Yes this is the biggest drawback of Symphobia, it's easy to get this machine gun effect on fast staccato passages unfortunately. But it sounds so good...


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

Why has Expression (CC11) been removed from all the patches?
Oh and there is no release control for certain patches anymore (for example Strings Sustain).


----------



## AndyP (Dec 17, 2021)

Stevie said:


> Why has Expression (CC11) been removed from all the patches?
> Oh and there is no release control for certain patches anymore (for example Strings Sustain).


You can use the Trail knob as release control for String Sustains.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

AndyP said:


> You can use the Trail knob as release control for String Sustains.


Tried that already, didn't really work. 
I used to use the release knob for a more connected sustain, when playing chords.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

Found at least the Expression assignment. It's in the settings page.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> Yes this is the biggest drawback of Symphobia, it's easy to get this machine gun effect on fast staccato passages unfortunately. But it sounds so good...


How about if you try applying a transient shaper/enhancer plugin on the shorts, and automating it to produce more variations to overcome the machine gun issue. I haven't tried it, but this is the first idea that came to me when I read your post.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> How about if you try applying a transient shaper/enhancer plugin on the shorts, and automating it to produce more variations to overcome the machine gun issue. I haven't tried it, but this is the first idea that came to me when I read your post.


This could work but I think layering with another library is faster and tames this machine gun effect while retaining most of the tone of Symphobia. Symphobia blends perfectly well.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> This could work but I think layering with another library is faster and tames this machine gun effect while retaining most of the tone of Symphobia. Symphobia blends perfectly well.


Yes, that's another good option, if you don't mind mixing libraries.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

Not at all, I often use Symphobia for blending, it’s perfect for that and you don’t hear its flaws (mainly lack of RR).


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> Not at all, I often use Symphobia for blending, it’s perfect for that and you don’t hear its flaws (mainly lack of RR).


So, which String library/ies would you consider blending with Symphobia 1 Stacc. ?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 17, 2021)

I think most would do but my weapon of choice is LASS or MSS if I need a softer tone!


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 17, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> Not at all, I often use Symphobia for blending, it’s perfect for that and you don’t hear its flaws (mainly lack of RR).


How well does it blend with Metropolis Ark 1 and do you think one could process it to sound somewhat like it was recorded at Teldex too?


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

Everything blends, if you spend enough time.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> How well does it blend with Metropolis Ark 1 and do you think one could process it to sound somewhat like it was recorded at Teldex too?


It blends nicely. Use the close mics in Symphobia and layer to taste.


----------



## frank_m (Dec 18, 2021)

Stevie said:


> Why has Expression (CC11) been removed from all the patches?
> Oh and there is no release control for certain patches anymore (for example Strings Sustain).


I have not yet downloaded but I was also wondering about the release control. Maybe Projectsam can comment on that? I am really looking forward to the great possibilities to create custom designed multis! Looks great, thanks! Frank


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 18, 2021)

frank_m said:


> I have not yet downloaded but I was also wondering about the release control. Maybe Projectsam can comment on that? I am really looking forward to the great possibilities to create custom designed multis! Looks great, thanks! Frank


Hi there!

Thanks for asking.

Release control can be found in the Performance tab under the 'Trail' knob, which determines the length of the release. Additionally, in the Settings tab you can also find an 'RT Dynamics' knob which allows you to adjust the volume of the RT.

Quoted from the Symphobia 1 version 2.0 manual:

_- Decay is shown for short samples (e.g. staccato and pizzicato).
- Release is shown for long samples that do not have release trails available (e.g. a special effect).
- Trail is shown for long samples that do have release trails available. Trail controls the fade-out time of the release trail sample._

Please note there's a difference between 'Trail' control and 'Release' control. This depends on whether a Release Trigger is available or not. For example: If you would disable Release Triggers in the Settings tab, then the 'Trail' control will act as a normal 'Release' control.

You can optionally enable CC11 in the Settings tab. Please refer to the attached screenshot.

Hope that helps. Enjoy!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 18, 2021)

Did a little play through of the Strings. Lots of ideas. This was all real-time playing improv with no corrections…


----------



## NicolasG (Dec 18, 2021)

Absolutely love the new update! But I keep a separate copy of v1.6 in a different folder, because I got so used to it with the rest of the Symphobia series.

Looking forward to more 2.0 updates!


----------



## Evans (Dec 18, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM I'm trying to find a way to grab S1-4 without losing out on the celebration sale for S1 and also the "Complete" bundle discount.

Is there chance of a Symphobia Complete price reduction to go along with this update? If not and I pick up S1, does the Cart acknowledge for Complete that I (by that time) already have S1?

In other words, is there logic in the Cart that helps me "complete my bundle"? If so, does it reduce the bundle price by what I paid for S1?

Thank you.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> What do you mean? You just want the sub patch without the blending?


I have other options for a 'sub' patch, but I love the sound of THIS one (to use with other libraries)


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 18, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> I have other options for a 'sub' patch, but I love the sound of THIS one (to use with other libraries)


Sure but you mean the whole patch which is still present in the 2.0 version of the library or just the sub of this specific patch without the contrabass?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

just the sub


----------



## rudi (Dec 18, 2021)

@Rob Elliott

I don't know if this is the patch you are after, but there is Bass Synth here:

1) From the main Symphobia screen (version 2) go to:

- Library > Multis > Suspense > Waiting for the Prey

2) Unlock the patch using the padlock on the bottom left of the screen

3) Delete all the instruments except the Bass Synth

4) Use Save As to save it as an isolated Synth Bass patch


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 18, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM When will the sale end?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 18, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM When will the sale end?


Our current Symphobia 1 version 2.0 Celebration Sale will end on Tuesday December 21st 16:00 GMT.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Didn’t Symphobia have an octave knob? I can’t seem to find it in 2.0.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 18, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Didn’t Symphobia have an octave knob? I can’t seem to find it in 2.0.


You're right, it's gone - because you now have the Note Stacker under the Map tab, which lets you do even more.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> You're right, it's gone - because you now have the Note Stacker under the Map tab, which lets you do even more.


Ah! Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

rudi said:


> @Rob Elliott
> 
> I don't know if this is the patch you are after, but there is Bass Synth here:
> 
> ...


great idea - works perfect. Thanks


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 18, 2021)

Evans said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM I'm trying to find a way to grab S1-4 without losing out on the celebration sale for S1 and also the "Complete" bundle discount.
> 
> Is there chance of a Symphobia Complete price reduction to go along with this update? If not and I pick up S1, does the Cart acknowledge for Complete that I (by that time) already have S1?
> 
> ...


Christmas is just around the corner so there is a chance there will be a sale by then. (On all our libraries and packs - including the Symphobia Complete Pack you mentioned)


----------



## Evans (Dec 18, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Christmas is just around the corner so there is a chance there will be a sale by then. (On all our libraries and packs - including the Symphobia Complete Pack you mentioned)


Okay, thank you for the response. I won't test out cart upgrade logic at this time, then! (I've built an e-commerce platform before, it's a nightmare!)


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 18, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Christmas is just around the corner so there is a chance there will be a sale by then. (On all our libraries and packs - including the Symphobia Complete Pack you mentioned)


But not a better sale than the current one on Symphobia one, right? 
One more question, I know that Symphobia one does not have true legato, but does it have any scripted legato patches?


----------



## Stevie (Dec 18, 2021)

Nope


----------



## davidson (Dec 19, 2021)

Have there been some changes to articulation naming? For example, there doesn't seem to be any woodwind portato anymore, but now there are marcatos. Is this the same articulation renamed?

Also, I'm still a bit confused regarding the multis. There are approximately a third as many multis in this version compared to 1.6. Are the old multis going to be added into V2, or do you suggest keeping the old kontakt files installed if we want to use the old multis?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 20, 2021)

davidson said:


> Have there been some changes to articulation naming? For example, there doesn't seem to be any woodwind portato anymore, but now there are marcatos. Is this the same articulation renamed?
> 
> Also, I'm still a bit confused regarding the multis. There are approximately a third as many multis in this version compared to 1.6. Are the old multis going to be added into V2, or do you suggest keeping the old kontakt files installed if we want to use the old multis?


Hi Davidson,

Yes, some changes have been made to the naming convention of some articulations. The Woodwinds 'Portato' now called 'Marcato' is one of them.

About the Multis: We've recreated a selection of Multis that came with v1.6 or earlier and remade them for version 2.0. The other half of the Multis in version 2.0 are made from scratch.

If you currently have version 1.6 installed and decide to update via Native Access, you can still access the Multis from 1.6 and earlier.


----------



## Evans (Dec 20, 2021)

Quick thanks to ProjectSAM for giving a specific time at which this current deal ends (Tuesday, December 21st, at 16:00 GMT). While I'm holding off to buy the full bundle, this is really nice to see.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 20, 2021)

Someone please talk me out of this.

$238. I almost bought it at like $799 in 2014.

I have a ton of great libraries. I could make my own Multis but I’m a lazy bastard. Ugh.


----------



## Evans (Dec 20, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Someone please talk me out of this.


Sorry, this is the "talking you _into_ it" board.


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 20, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Someone please talk me out of this.


Here to help: You definitely don't need it....even if...let me think about it....sorry no, can't help you. 😂Go and get it, you won't regret it, Symphobia never has been so easy to use, so good sounding, so time saving (just think about adaptive sync) and soooo absolutely good looking


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 20, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Someone please talk me out of this.
> 
> $238. I almost bought it at like $799 in 2014.
> 
> I have a ton of great libraries. I could make my own Multis but I’m a lazy bastard. Ugh.


Yeah I tried that, I'll be getting the rest of them next year. If S2 getting same update, then both will be killer. And I still want them even after getting most of Audio Imperia, all the Albions, lot of the Synchrons and other various libraries.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 20, 2021)

Regarding the note stack feature (which is freakin awesome, btw), is there a way to change the root note? Seems to be stuck on middle C.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 20, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Yeah I tried that, I'll be getting the rest of them next year. If S2 getting same update, then both will be killer. And I still want them even after getting most of Audio Imperia, all the Albions, lot of the Synchrons and other various libraries.


Ugh. Thanks


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 20, 2021)

Hoping for a Christmas sale, because even though I have all the Symphobias, i still want Orchestral Essentials!!!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Regarding the note stack feature (which is freakin awesome, btw), is there a way to change the root note? Seems to be stuck on middle C.


Hi Mike!

The Note Stacker shows a relative representation of the note you are playing. Meaning that the C note that is highlighted at all times in the GUI is symbolic of the note you are actually playing.

When adding a note in the Note Stacker the interval size will also briefly be shown in the Info Bar. Please see screenshot attached.

Hope that helps.


----------



## toomanynotes (Dec 21, 2021)

I already got both Orch essentials 1 & 2. It’s seems the ppl excited by this update are the ones who will get it free.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 21, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> I already got both Orch essentials 1 & 2. It’s seems the ppl excited by this update are the ones who will get it free.


why should a new customer not be excited for the update?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 21, 2021)

I picked up Symphobia 1 because I am intrigued by the new interface controls more so than the sound. That's because I already have newer libraries like 8Dio Century Brass, Cinematic Studio Strings, etc. The new features in the interface do make this a compelling purchase, and I'm very excited to start exploring the enhanced controls. I already have Symphobia 2 and Orchestral Elements 2, and those added some nice sounds to my palette that I didn't have, go picking those up was strictly about their sounds..

The only thing that would make this a better purchase is the inclusion of the Symphobia 1.6 documentation. Having the documentation for the update is fine, but it would have been better for someone like me, who did not previously own the library, to have the earlier manual as well.

I also have two other questions:

1. I think that a Grand Casa was added in the 1.6 update, but I didn't see it in the new version.
2. Choosing the different solo instruments in the string quartet patch doesn't seem to change anything. Am I missing something?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> The Note Stacker shows a relative representation of the note you are playing. Meaning that the C note that is highlighted at all times in the GUI is symbolic of the note you are actually playing.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for explaining that, and I absolutely LOVE this feature of the library. Brilliant!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 22, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> I picked up Symphobia 1 because I am intrigued by the new interface controls more so than the sound. That's because I already have newer libraries like 8Dio Century Brass, Cinematic Studio Strings, etc. The new features in the interface do make this a compelling purchase, and I'm very excited to start exploring the enhanced controls. I already have Symphobia 2 and Orchestral Elements 2, and those added some nice sounds to my palette that I didn't have, go picking those up was strictly about their sounds..
> 
> The only thing that would make this a better purchase is the inclusion of the Symphobia 1.6 documentation. Having the documentation for the update is fine, but it would have been better for someone like me, who did not previously own the library, to have the earlier manual as well.
> 
> ...


Hi there @ScarletJerry

Thanks for your elaborate post here.

Simply send an e-mail to our Support Desk and we'd be glad to provide you with the full original Symphobia Reference Guide.

As for your questions:

1. In both version 1.6 and the current version 2.0, a Gran Casa was included with some specific Multis.

As for new content, only Sul Tasto Strings were added in version 1.6.

2. In the _String Quintet_ patch, all individual instrument are loaded by default. You can (un)load individual instruments by shift-clicking on them.

Cmd/Ctrl-clicking on an instrument will (un)load it from your RAM completely.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 22, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi there @ScarletJerry
> 
> Thanks for your elaborate post here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my questions. I'm looking forward to playing with Symphobia 1 - it's a Christmas present from my wife, so I'm not supposed to use it until the 25th and was only able to take it for a brief test drive after installing it. 

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Evans (Dec 22, 2021)

Looks like the sale is now down. Long live the next sale.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 22, 2021)

Evans said:


> Looks like the sale is now down. Long live the next sale.


Been waiting. Are we there yet? 😝


----------



## toomanynotes (Dec 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> why should a new customer not be excited for the update?


nothing wrong with that, I just don't like wasting my time reading through posts for a convincing review and all i see is excited owners getting something for free. It doesn't tell me much about the samples or new engine.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 22, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> nothing wrong with that, I just don't like wasting my time reading through posts for a convincing review and all i see is excited owners getting something for free. It doesn't tell me much about the samples or new engine.


well - the information you want are in the videos and posts from the developer - and thats what get people excited - wether they already own the product or not. you can watch and read them too and then stop reading the rest of the "excited"-thread


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 22, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> I already got both Orch essentials 1 & 2. It’s seems the ppl excited by this update are the ones who will get it free.



Actually this update almost made me buy Symphobia in spite of having demoed it at a friends place many years back and thinking it's not right for me. It is super refreshing to see a developer keep updating such an old product and fixing bugs while they're at it. It's the opposite of what some others are doing.
The new version looks like a very well thought out workflow concept to me.

I don't have a great overview of what OE1 + 2 contain, but in your situation I probably wouldn't feel like I need to grab Symphobia either. So I understand why you haven't jumpend on this.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 22, 2021)

Regarding the note stacker, is there a way to export the corresponding midi of the chords? Because when i record it in my DAW, only the single notes from my midi keyboard are being recorded, which is interesting because it shows the chord being played on the Kontakt keyboard.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Regarding the note stacker, is there a way to export the corresponding midi of the chords? Because when i record it in my DAW, only the single notes from my midi keyboard are being recorded, which is interesting because it shows the chord being played on the Kontakt keyboard.


I don't know if Symphobia has midi out, but it does, but doesn't have an export function, you can use it to control another instrument. 

Set up another instrument on another track. Set the midi input to be Symphobia. Arm the new track and press record. You should then get the full midi recorded. 

It could be worth a try.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't know if Symphobia has midi out, but it does, but doesn't have an export function, you can use it to control another instrument.
> 
> Set up another instrument on another track. Set the midi input to be Symphobia. Arm the new track and press record. You should then get the full midi recorded.
> 
> It could be worth a try.


Thanks. I tried that last night (because that’s how you do it with Opus), but had no luck.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks. I tried that last night (because that’s how you do it with Opus), but had no luck.


If that usually works with the other instrument, then it sounds like there is no midi out. That's very annoying as it makes detailed editing impossible.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Regarding the note stacker, is there a way to export the corresponding midi of the chords? Because when i record it in my DAW, only the single notes from my midi keyboard are being recorded, which is interesting because it shows the chord being played on the Kontakt keyboard.


That's an interesting one!

I'm confident to say that this is currently not possible, unfortunately.
However, we will definitely look into the possibility of adding this in a future update.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 22, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s possible to program Kontakt to make the note stacker go DOWN as well. That would allow you to do nice harmonies for a melody. I’ve seen other instruments where you can add notes going up, but not down, but it would be cool if that was possible.


----------



## toomanynotes (Dec 22, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Actually this update almost made me buy Symphobia in spite of having demoed it at a friends place many years back and thinking it's not right for me. It is super refreshing to see a developer keep updating such an old product and fixing bugs while they're at it. It's the opposite of what some others are doing.
> The new version looks like a very well thought out workflow concept to me.
> 
> I don't have a great overview of what OE1 + 2 contain, but in your situation I probably wouldn't feel like I need to grab Symphobia either. So I understand why you haven't jumpend on this.


Though I'm not sure what the developers actually think about the customers that bought the OE1+2 - you would have thought they could have at least offered owners of the updated sample library some sort of update via 'Purchase'? Maybe they will, cos i would be interested to buy this new engine and I certainly won't be buying the full purchases just to get the update...why even offer the OE1&2 in the first place?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 22, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Though I'm not sure what the developers actually think about the customers that bought the OE1+2 - you would have thought they could have at least offered owners of the updated sample library some sort of update via 'Purchase'? Maybe they will, cos i would be interested to buy this new engine and I certainly won't be buying the full purchases just to get the update...why even offer the OE1&2 in the first place?



Maybe they will update OE1&2 to the same new workflow too eventually and you'll get a free update like the Symphobia 1 owners got now? Symphobia 2 hasn't been updated yet either, but I'm sure they will. Might have even announced that they will, I don't remember.


----------



## Wabashprof (Dec 22, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe they will update OE1&2 to the same new workflow too eventually and you'll get a free update like the Symphobia 1 owners got now? Symphobia 2 hasn't been updated yet either, but I'm sure they will. Might have even announced that they will, I don't remember.


Yes, they have officially announced that Symphobia 2 will be the next update.


----------



## RAdkins (Dec 22, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM hasn’t officially announced that OE1&2 will be updated to the new GUI, but based on my reading of the tea leaves from the other version 2.0 threads. I would expect them to be updated sometime next year. It would make sense as a developer to update the full libraries first then the ”light” versions. It looks to me they are going back and adding the adaptive sync feature to all of their old libraries along with the updated GUIs. From the update video they have updated Symphobia around 8 times since its initial release.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM Is the end of the year sale not happening this year? I’ve been waiting for it to get Symphobia 4, but I guess I’ll have to wait until the next sale.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 23, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM Is the end of the year sale not happening this year? I’ve been waiting for it to get Symphobia 4, but I guess I’ll have to wait until the next sale.


Post in thread 'Out Now: Symphobia 1 Update 2.0 - Celebration Sale: 30% OFF' https://vi-control.net/community/th...0-celebration-sale-30-off.118622/post-5003455

There was this exchange earlier that strongly suggested a Christmas sale could be happening.


----------



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

If for some reason someone can't wait, there's that 15% off deal at time+space. Not massive, but ProjectSAM is one of the applicable developers for the code.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Post in thread 'Out Now: Symphobia 1 Update 2.0 - Celebration Sale: 30% OFF' https://vi-control.net/community/th...0-celebration-sale-30-off.118622/post-5003455
> 
> There was this exchange earlier that strongly suggested a Christmas sale could be happening.


I know about it, that’s why I asked. Also because, at least in the past 2 years, the Christmas sale starts around the 18th/19th of December.



Evans said:


> If for some reason someone can't wait, there's that 15% off deal at time+space. Not massive, but ProjectSAM is one of the applicable developers for the code.


Oh, I had no idea. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> If for some reason someone can't wait, there's that 15% off deal at time+space. Not massive, but ProjectSAM is one of the applicable developers for the code.


Is it like AudioDeluxe where you have to be logged in in order to see the discount? I’m not finding it otherwise.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 23, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM Is the end of the year sale not happening this year? I’ve been waiting for it to get Symphobia 4, but I guess I’ll have to wait until the next sale.


It won't be long now...


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> It won't be long now...



Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## guerrax (Dec 23, 2021)

Could we still expect a sale for Christmas ?


----------



## Evans (Dec 23, 2021)

guerrax said:


> Could we still expect a sale for Christmas ?







__





Out Now: Symphobia 1 Update 2.0 - Celebration Sale: 30% OFF


Regarding the note stacker, is there a way to export the corresponding midi of the chords? Because when i record it in my DAW, only the single notes from my midi keyboard are being recorded, which is interesting because it shows the chord being played on the Kontakt keyboard. That's an...




vi-control.net


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

Up now: 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/projectsam-christmas-sale-30-off-everything.119126/


----------



## Marsen (Jan 13, 2022)

For you Logic users out there, I made articulation sets for the new Symphobia 1 Vers 2.0.
It´s 11 (from 13) because 2 of them need no ks (Strings Flautando & World Wind Phrases).
Use zip file attached.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 17, 2022)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM Any news or date for the release of the Symphobia 2 overhaul? 😊🙏 Maybe a little tease of a new product?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Feb 19, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM Any news or date for the release of the Symphobia 2 overhaul? 😊🙏 Maybe a little tease of a new product?


Hey Sunny,

We're looking forward to give a heads-up about the Symphobia 2 version 2.0 update next week! Safe to say that it won't be long anymore before the update will be released.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey Sunny,
> 
> We're looking forward to give a heads-up about the Symphobia 2 version 2.0 update next week! Safe to say that it won't be long anymore before the update will be released.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Okay, so we are getting what we ask for, huh?

When are we getting 50% off the complete Symphobia Bundle, please? Please?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 19, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey Bee_Abney,
> 
> We're looking forward to give the discount you’re looking for next week!
> 
> Stay tuned!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 19, 2022)

I believe it. I believe it completely.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 19, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey Sunny,
> 
> We're looking forward to give a heads-up about the Symphobia 2 version 2.0 update next week! Safe to say that it won't be long anymore before the update will be released.
> 
> Stay tuned!


thats wonderful to hear. thx for the info, wytse 😊👍


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)

Looking forward to *Symphobia 2 ver 2.0* release.. Hopefully very soon now.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 15, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey Sunny,
> 
> We're looking forward to give a heads-up about the Symphobia 2 version 2.0 update next week! Safe to say that it won't be long anymore before the update will be released.
> 
> Stay tuned!









😉🥰


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 21, 2022)

Just in case people missed it, the thread on the update is *here* and we have a video:


----------

